# First test at Hockenheim for the Team Schirmer 2010 CSL Cup car



## Steve Gill (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi Folks

Just registered on this forum, but thought you guys might be interested in this.

I went to Hockenheim on Monday for the first testday with my new racecar. It's not the fastest of laps as its my first time driving a sequential gearbox, and its left hand drive, but I had great fun regardless.

Needless to say the car is incredible and I'm extremely happy with it. Schirmer Race Engineering have created a monster!

The video is 



 :thumbup:


----------



## Steve Gill (Apr 9, 2010)

Some more pics:


----------



## kristap (Jun 3, 2005)

Nice pictures - the car looks really good!


----------

